# Et vous ? Vous faîtes quoi avec vos Macs portables ?



## GrandGibus (31 Décembre 2004)

Hello la compagnie,

La question est simple: *Quelle machine ? Quel usage ?*... au delà de savoir si c'est adapté ou non, et on verra peut-être se dessiner un type de machine pour un type d'utilisation...

Je commence donc:

Alu 12" 1ghz, 768 mo RAM:

60% surf, mail, chat (vive AirPort !)
15% de dev Java (eclipse, JBoss...) (sinon, j'ai aussi un bipro à 100% )
15% iTunes et iPhoto (pour stocker la petite famille)
10% production et présentation de document (LaTeX, pdf...)


a vous maintenant...


----------



## MamaCass (31 Décembre 2004)

Hello GrandGibus,
Voilà mon cas :
Ibook 14" 933 mhz 256 ram :

50 %  internet, mail, tchat...
10 % Macgénération !!
20 %  Travaux graphisme (Il faut que j''investisse dans un ecran... 14" :hein: )
15 % Vidéo
5  %   Musique

Voilà pour moi 
Bisous
MamaCass


----------



## nicoNR (31 Décembre 2004)

Remplace mon pc fixe (vendu) car je l'utlise principalement en déplacement, me reste un pc (P3 1,5Ghz 256Ram) uniquement pour du stockage

15" Superdrive, 1,5Ghz, 1Gi Ram, 80Gi DD, 64Mb vidéo + DD LaCie 320Gi (achat décembre 2004)

 60% internet (Mail, forums, chat, surf)
 15% musique et films
 15% travail nomade sur Exell et Word (Unnif)
 10% traitement photo

Bientôt son usage devrait se diversifier quand je vais commencer le traitement vidéo


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

c pour bientot


----------



## Dahas (31 Décembre 2004)

Pour moi, on dira :
- 20% jeu
- 60% Internet (surf, chat etc...)
- 20% Multimédia (zik, film)

Voili voilou, à peu de chose près


----------



## elodie77 (31 Décembre 2004)

quoi, j'ai pas de mac portable :hein: 

il va falloir que je change sa rapidement!


----------



## chupastar (31 Décembre 2004)

iBook G4 800 12":

50%: surf sur le net.
20%: developpement web.
30%: photographie (visualisation + retouche)

+iTunes qui tourne en permanence...


----------



## Belisaire (31 Décembre 2004)

Hello les amis,

Sur un ibook G4 800 + DDLaCie 180Go+Ecran 17" TFT+ipod 2G 10GO.

50% traitement de texte (prise de notes à l'université et préparation de cours pour mes petits)
20% internet
10% jeux
20% autres (iphotos, itunes avec l'ipod, filemaker en amateur...)

J'apprécie surtout la longévité de la batterie (un peux plus de 4 heures) pour les longues journées à la FAC et la compacité de l'ibook G4. C'est la meilleur machine pour un étudiant (regret : juste la taille du DD d'origine un peu juste (30go)

Bélisaire


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Décembre 2004)

50% internet (mail, surf, MacGe... )
  15% jeu (Diablo2  )
  15% video (DVD, DivX)
  10% bureautique
  5% iPhoto (en fin de soirée, une petite tournée de diaporama ça assure   )
  2-3% de gestion d'iPod

 et un peu d'iTunes qui tourne en fond avec tout ça, de petites bidouilles, de frime face à des amis PCistes (ah.. exposé... :love:  )


  PS: on utilise tous nos mac pour surfer, l'iBook ne devrait-il pas s'appeler plutôt l'iSurf??    :mouais:  :modo:


----------



## Emmanuelion (31 Décembre 2004)

ibook G4/12p/800/640Mo/30Go/AE + minidd ext fw 40 Go
60% : surf internet (en wifi depuis 2 mois, le pied !)
8% : itunes (je me fais des compils pour la bagnole sur des cdrw)
5% : utilisation nomade pour le boulot (l'ordi étant léger et peu encombrant, j'ai à ma disposition toutes les docs électroniques dont j'ia besoin)
10%:iphoto pour stockage et archivage
15%:imovie et idvd (3 petits flims DVD de 30 min en 18 mois, j'ai découvert ce loisir très prenant, et gourmand en ressources)
2%: développement avec xcode par curiosité

la longévité de la batterie est très bonne, même si elle a baissé depuis que j'ai installé la carte AE.


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour

Configuration : iBook 12" G4 800MHz / 640 MB RAM / DD 60 GB
auquel on joute : iPod Mini, iPod 3G 40 GB, DD LaCie 250 GB, deux DD 60 GB 2"5
et un iOmega 120 GB

L'utilisation dépend de l'occupation (en poste / en recherche de poste).
Dans l'ensemble :
40% Internet (Firefox / Thunderbird)
30% dev. et essais (Web, C/C++ en mode commande, Java [avec Eclipse], scripting)
30% bureautique (OpenOffice) et écriture

En tâche de fond (assez gourmande) : passage de ma discothèque en AAC 160k
(d'où les GB de disques). Mon lecteur CD a craqué après 800 disques environ. Et
certaines touches de mon clavier ont commencé de s'effacer au bout de 5-6 mois
environ.

Accessoirement, j'utilise aussi mon iBook pour travailler sur mes postes Windows 2003 et XP
avec RDC et Linux/FreeBSD avec VNC.


----------



## Edge@51 (31 Décembre 2004)

PowerBook 15" 1,5GHz - 1Go Ram - 128 Mo VRam - 80 Go DD

Alors, voilà "approximativement" l'utilisation que je fais de mon PB
50% travail sur word (rapports de stage, projets, ?)
20% Mail et Safari
10% montage de panorama avec Quick Time VR Authoring Studio
5% photoshop, autocad (via VPC) pour réaliser shéma et croquis
5% vidéo (Bandes annonces, clips) avec QT
5% iPhoto, iDVD (diporama, ?)
5% iTunes (perpettuelement en tâche de fond  )
0,000001% Warcraft 3 (quand j'ai le temps)


----------



## FeisalFreestyle (31 Décembre 2004)

Alors pour moi :

Un titanium G4,  15.2", 60Go, 512 de RAM, Superdrive.

Essentiellement pour 

* montage video sur Final Cut.
* création de DVD.
* montage de films lorsque je suis en deplacement.

D'ailleurs encore merci à mon super pote V. qui me conseille fortement pour choisir mes equipements Mac. C'est le top !


----------



## pixelemon (31 Décembre 2004)

powerbook alu 15' 1go de ram et écran externe 15' tft 

studio MX (beaucoup flash et dreamweaver)
Photoshop et illustrator 50/50
surf sites flash et forums macB et macG
ipod et itunes trop potes
vidéos au lit


----------



## appleman (31 Décembre 2004)

ibook 12" 1.2 ghz 60 go Bluetooth 768 DDR
-30% cours à la fac
-50% internet/mail/MSN
-10% video
-10% traitement de txt


----------



## vincmyl (31 Décembre 2004)

100% Safari cumulé avec itunes ichat


----------



## patple (31 Décembre 2004)

Mon portable : PowerBook 17 " Alu, 1,5 Ghz, Ram 1 Go, DD 5.400 t/m - 80 Go, Carte VRAM 128 Mo, Superdrive CD-RW/DVD-RW

   Usage :

   Travail     : 70 % 
 Musique : 15 % Actuellement environ 35 Go sur iTunes (classique et autres) que j'écoute sur ma chaîne via une Airport Express (borne distante WDS) en Wi-Fi. J'ai aussi, pour la musique, un iPod 4O Go de dernière génération qui fait merveille avec l'iTrip et un bon tuner (dans la voiture ou n'importe où)

   Internet   : 10 % + tout mon courrier électronique professionnel (et un peu de privé)

   iMovie     : 5 % Quand j'en ai le temps, je monte les films de mon caméscope

 Réseau : sans fil via une autre borne AE (borne principale WDS) avec un G4 Bi-Pro relativement éloigné (étage du dessous). 

 Le système WDS est vraiment excellent car lorsque je me déplace de mon bureau (étage du dessus) vers d'autres pièces, même vraiment éloignées, je n'ai aucun problème pour conserver la liaison réseau et je n'ai qu'à indiquer &#8220;chaîne hi-Fi&#8220; à iTunes pour écouter ma musique tout en bossant ou en surfant quelque soient les pièces où je me trouve.


----------



## kisco (31 Décembre 2004)

Alu 12" 1.33ghz, 768 mo RAM, DD 80 Go 5400tr



40% surf, mail, chat (vive AirPort !)
25% Jeux : Unreal Tournament 2004, Warcraft 3 
15% de dév divers : Java, C,...
10% iTunes (iPod) et iPhoto
10% bureautique (LaTeX, pdf, Excel...)


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Décembre 2004)

ibook g4 1ghz airport

50% internet via safari , parfois firefox ou i.e ou shiira
10%itunes (avec le visualiseur!!!! wawwwww  ,10% voir plus!!!)
10%jeux (petits jeux gratuits telechargés ,rayman, demos etc )
10%dvd!!! (super agreable comme petite télé d'appoint!)
10% traitement texte (apple works pour moi, word pour les autres!)



BONNE ANNÉE :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## Tox (31 Décembre 2004)

iBook G4 12" 1,2 ghz, 768 mb, 30 go

 50% professionnel = Excel et Word en séances + préparation des cours + enseignement (je rapatrie les données des élèves via le serveur sur l'iBook).

 50% privé = internet avec Firefox, mail, itunes, iphoto et j'espère bientôt un peu de montage imovie (en vue d'un prochain objectif avec une classe).

  Bref, je ne peux plus m'en passer.

  Il me reste un GROS PC pour la sauvegarde de certaines données, encore que j'emploie de plus en plus un HD 3,5 LaCie.

 J'espère que la rumeur d'un mac pas cher se concrétise, comme ça exit le GROS PC et une boîte à pizza sous mon écran TV LCD reçu à Noël .

 Bonne année 2005 à toutes et tous !!!


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2004)

PB12 1.33Ghz 512Mo 60Go OSX13.3.5 , superbe petite machine 

50% boulot (bureautique)
50% perso (surf, jeux, etc...) 

Toujours avec moi, mais c'est en complément du G5


----------



## angstrom (1 Janvier 2005)

pas largué du tout avec OSX.3 sur mon powerbook pismo 356 de ram, au contraire.

il turbine toute la journée a 50% sur ichat en vidéo 
et récupère mes photos du jour 20% ( cataloguage Iviewmedia Pro, un délice pour les pros)
création musicale simple avec cubase 10 %
et 20% de tout et n'importe quoi 
 
bon pour les jeux evidemment je suis à la rue

"bonanézavoutous"
m


----------



## vincmyl (1 Janvier 2005)

384 de RAM c'est encore suffisant


----------



## Marcus (1 Janvier 2005)

PowerBook 12" 1 Ghz - 1,25 Go RAM
Bah pour moi je fais mes etudes avec (ecole d'ingenieur en informatique)
Ensuite, utilisation professionnelle pour developpement Web
Perso pour le net, et administration réseau
En tout cas c une machine formidable


----------



## Deedee (1 Janvier 2005)

mmmmm pas tellement différent de vous tous 

Avec mon premier Mac 1Ghz 30GoDD et 256 ram...Petite config mais qui pour l'instant me convient parfaitement pour =>

- 60% Bureautique (je prends mes cours avec et je bosse souvent dessus à la maison)
- 30% surf + chat (en WiFi en cours le pied !)
- 10% autres (Photoshop pour retouches photos, ITunes et Chess lol)

D'aileurs je précise qu'en cours je suis la seule à l'utiliser (Mon IB se sent un peu seul, entouré qu'il est d'une bonne 15zaine de PC), et que j'ai du essuyer je ne sais combien de moqueries, certaines volant très très haut ("si tu veux de pommes vas chez l'épicier..."trop drôle...!). 
Forcément ça les a un peu plus calmé quand moi je passe plus de 4H sans avoir besoin de le mettre sur secteur, quand il y a un boucan infernal dans la classe qd les ventilos de leur PC se mettent en route (décollage collectif...) et quand moi je ne suis pas obligée de rebooter pour une obscure raison...

My Mac is fantastic !


----------



## nicoNR (1 Janvier 2005)

Idem quand je débarque dans mon auditoire avec mon PB 15" tout neuf mais je n'ai que des éloges  Et ouais, tous ces pcéistes sont en admiration devant mon bb


----------



## Deckard (1 Janvier 2005)

Pour le moment je suis en vacances ! 
Et donc à la rentrée étudiante (début février pour moi), mon portable aura son baptême à la fac !

Mon Alubook 15" ira très certainement à la BU, mais je sais pas encore si je l'emmenerai en amphi!
J'ai peur que ça soit trop voyant et que ça fasse genre je me la pète  .

Pour le moment je me balade avec chez moi,Vive Airport!!!

80% de surf (sites d'information,sites macs ,) ....
10% d'écriture sous Thunderbird pour les mails, et LaTeX pour me faire des fiches ou rédiger du texte
Les 10% restants chat sur amsn (tout mes potes ont des PC),rippage de dvd et mattage de divx sur la télé !
Itunes tourne toute la journée (la fonction rendezvous est géniale !)


----------



## doojay (2 Janvier 2005)

C'est vrai que toutes les utilisations sont assez similaires. Et je n'aurai rien d'original:

-De l'internet (Safari + Firefox)
-De la retouche photo + cration de logos (Photoshop)
-De la bureautique (word, excel...)
-Un tout petit peu de montage (Final cut pro)
-De l'entretien de site (dreameawer, flash)
-Des presentations (keynote)

Et tout un tas de petites applications en plus pour les loisirs et l'amusement!        


Bonne année 2005 à tous!!!!!


----------



## GrandGibus (2 Janvier 2005)

Du coup, j'ai du mal à comprendre l'hystérie qu'il y a autour d'un hypothétique G5 .

...surtout si cela doit se faire au détriment de l'autonomie et de la chauffe !


----------



## Macounette (2 Janvier 2005)

Pas plus original que la plupart d'entre vous. 

iBook G4/1.2 GHz, 768 mo RAM, 60 go DD, Airport, Bluetooth, usage strictement perso :
  - 50% surf, mail, chat, blog (en wireless)
  - 20% retouche photo (Photoshop)
  - 10% gestion de zique (iTunes, iPod)
  - 10% bureautique, synchro Palm, etc.
  - 10% développement web (PHP, HTML, etc.)

  Bonne Année à tous les nomades


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, j'ai du mal à comprendre l'hystérie qu'il y a autour d'un hypothétique G5 .
> 
> ...surtout si cela doit se faire au détriment de l'autonomie et de la chauffe !


 lol    

Un bon G3 ça suffit!


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Janvier 2005)

Aurais-je dû préciser l'hystérie _générale_ ???

Car c'est clair que si on me propose une machine plus puissante, avec une meilleure autonomie, et qui chauffe pas !!! je signe de suite :rateau:.


----------



## Komac (3 Janvier 2005)

Quoi !!! pas encore de portable G6     
tant pis, je me contenterais de mon "antique" Alu 15"  :rateau: 
(largement suffisant pour une utilisation courante, cela dit)


----------



## chagregel (3 Janvier 2005)

*ALU12 POWAAAAAAAA*  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Pour les pourcentages, j'en sais rien ça dépend des jours  

Pour l'utilisation, 
-Oueb (butineur, créateur, administrateur, modérateur  :rateau: )
-Photo (Retoucheur, navigateur)
-Son (iPodeur, lecteur)
-Vidéo (divixeur, créateur)
Trois p'tits points!

Bref, allumé 7j/7, 18h par jours juqu'a aujourd'hui ou j'ai reçu le T42 du bureau


----------



## gtoto (3 Janvier 2005)

alu 12" 1.33 SD
30% mail
50% internet en wifi (merci airport...)
5% stockage et "visionnage" de photo
5% retouche photo
10%MP3(merci encore airport express)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

tiens j'ai remarque dans vos %

 aucun de vous ne joue ? ne serait ce qu'1% du temps ?


----------



## Macounette (4 Janvier 2005)

Je joue mais assez peu ... un peu de Mahjongg et Myst IV.


----------



## doojay (4 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'ai remarque dans vos %
> 
> aucun de vous ne joue ? ne serait ce qu'1% du temps ?


Heu???!!!:
Kisco:"40% surf, mail, chat (vive AirPort !)"
joeldu18cher:"10%jeux (petits jeux gratuits telechargés ,rayman, demos etc "
gKatarn:"50% perso (surf, jeux, etc...)"
Mais peut être que tu veux dire que du jeux???


"chagregel 
ALU12 POWAAAAAAAA    

Pour les pourcentages, j'en sais rien ça dépend des jours  

Pour l'utilisation, 
-Oueb (butineur, créateur, administrateur, modérateur  )
-Photo (Retoucheur, navigateur)
-Son (iPodeur, lecteur)
-Vidéo (divixeur, créateur)..."
TIens les modos utilisent des macs??!!!
      Ok je sors désolé!!


----------



## Ludovic Hirlimann (5 Janvier 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Hello la compagnie,
> 
> La question est simple: *Quelle machine ? Quel usage ?*... au delà de savoir si c'est adapté ou non, et on verra peut-être se dessiner un type de machine pour un type d'utilisation...
> 
> ...


 
Ditto


80% surf, mail, chat (vive AirPort !)
20% de dev sur Camino


----------



## jhk (5 Janvier 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> *Quelle machine ? Quel usage ?*...



iBook G3 500 Dual USB Combo 10 Go 384 Mo RAM X.2.8 

Photo : Bibliothèque iPhoto + montage panoramiques + retouche 
iTunes : encodage principalement. Ma bibliothèque est sur mon iMac G4 et mon iPod 3G.
Astronomie : carte du ciel en observation + capture webcam.
Musique (ma chère et tendre) avec un clavier Midi USB & GaragaBand. C'est limite, mais ça passe.
Lecture de DVD.
OCR.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

PB 17"   1,5GHz    512 Mo RAM (bientot 1,5GHz)     CG 128Mo   DD 80Go  5400tr/min

 Ben je l'utilise principalement pour le boulot, mais j'aime tellement cette machine, que je vais commencer a y mettre quelques jeux dessus.

 En tout cas, depuis que je suis passé du coté de la pomme, je vois la force, et je suis en harmonie avec ma machine.


----------



## Cioran (6 Janvier 2005)

Ibook 933mhtz 640 Ram 40Go 

Alors moi j'utilise mon pti'ibook pour:

30% sur traitement de texte
10% de jeu (warcraft 3)
40% sur le net: safari, mail, ichat et msn
20% pour faire des montages musicaux pour mon travail (garagbannd, audacity, cubase)
10% de retouche photo (photoshop)
10% de visionnage dvd

comme quoi, on peut utiliser un mac à 120%!!!!  

PS: le tout est bien sur soupoudré de itune a longueur de journée ou presque


----------



## corbuu (6 Janvier 2005)

allons y

*POWERBOOK ALU 15" 1,5 Ghz - 1Go de Ram - Superdrive 80 Go - 128 Ram Video - DD 5400Trs* 


70% Pack Office 2004 $crosoft (Excel en majorité
5% IPhoto
5% Dreamweaver MX
10% Photoshop 8CS
5% MaxBulk Mailer
5% FileMaker Pro

Et j'attends le nouveau PB car je le trouve pas encore assez puissant !


----------



## watanaiko (6 Janvier 2005)

Moi,
l'ibook G3 600 MHZ (hum)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oui... bon, je ne sais aps si ca va marcher, mais bon... c''est pas mon ibook, mais son grand frere le G4...

60% : mise en page (indesign) : je ne suis pas designer mais je dois toujours preparer la maquette des catalogues et livres d'artistes pour les expos que j'organise... et indesign...
20 % bureautique (word, keynotes, powerpoint, excel...)
10 % internet (mais, je ne peux plus me connecter car j'ai un probleme d'USB (si quelqu'un a la reponse... donc, j'utilise un PC (hum, je sais, mais rien que pour internet, car apres...)
10 % Itunes, DVD

Ah bientot un PB pour utiliser photoshop et illustrator sans bogues et autres emmerdements ...
Bon, voila, j'ai tout dit


----------



## Kaneda (7 Janvier 2005)

Mon Boobook :

14", 1,2 Ghz, 768 Mo, 60 Go, AE, SuperDrive

60 % de Net, Chat, Mail, ...
20 % de Multimédia : écoute de zic, mattage de videos, ...
10 % de bureautique
10 % de création : montage video surtout avec iMovie, iDVD

Voilà 

Le mac reste avant tout une machine de plaisir, qui a sû me réconforter dans l'idée que l'informatique, c'est pas que des problèmes   (je fais de l'info depuis une dizaine d'année environ, et là je suis en BTS informatique de gestion).

Longue vie au mac


----------



## BenHub (8 Janvier 2005)

Pour moi,

voir ma signature, Pb 15' 1,25ghz, 512Mo, 80Go ....

40 % Surf Internet, Vive Airport   
30 % Retouche Photo, Diaporama
20 % 3D
10 % Autre : Bureautique ...

Bref, que du bonheur   
Vraiment, depuis le temps que j'utilise des ordis, le portable est vraiment l'outil ideal.
Si j'avais les moyens, je me paierai les trois modeles, 12 15 et 17"  :love:
M'enfin .


----------



## PinkTurtle (8 Janvier 2005)

Apres un mois et demi d'utilisation mon profil se dessine petit a petit:
  Ibook G4 14" 512Mo... cf signature .
 Utilisation pour école d'ingénieur: soit informatique, mathématiques (latex, scilab...)

  Surf en tâche de fond
  Itunes a 40% en tache de fond
  et:


  40 % de surf ( enfin a faire que ca quoi) avec Adium et écriture d'email
  50 % de développement en terminal ( gcc et Emacs )
  10 % de Word
  2% Ical
  2 % de Iphoto ( juste pour sortir les photos de l'apn) ..... 

  pas de jeux, je préfère mon PC pour ca. Ben oui... pas encore de clavier USB alors pour les touches c'est galère l'Ibook!


----------

